

Rust Traits on Generics - charlieflowers
https://mr-byte.github.io/blog/blog/2015/06/27/traits-on-generics/

======
charlieflowers
This is something Rust really got right. It's so powerful, I sometimes find
myself tempted towards Rust even when garbage collection and a higher level
language would be fine.

Does any GC'd "friendlier" language get traits right like this, outside of
Haskell and it's family?

~~~
charlieflowers
Scala is the only one I can think of 24 hours later. Not many languages
outside of Haskell have tried to do typeclasses. But there's no reason
languages like Python couldn't implement them.

